# Auto-play video advertisements



## Gai-jin (Feb 28, 2000)

Today when I first opened www.tivocommunity.com I got an video ad on the right side that started playing automatically when the page loaded.

Normally I keep my audio all the way down, so maybe these aren't new. I just happened to have had my audio turned up for something else I was watching recently, and didn't turn it down again. Regardless, it's really bad form to have auto play video/audio ads on a web page. I know personally it really leaves a bad taste in my mouth about whatever the website is. At some point, I'm going to take one of 2 actions in response to a web site with obnoxious ads -- Either i will avoid the web site in the future, or I will turn on an ad blocker for that site so that the ads don't load. I try not to use ad blockers too aggressively, since I don't mind a few simple ads on a page and I know it supports the sites I like, but when a site goes over the top with far too many ads or obnoxious ads such as auto-play audio/videos, I will turn them on/up for that site.

Please, stop the auto-play ads. Or at least have them muted by default. It's really poor taste to have surprise audio blasting from your website as soon as it loads, and in the long run will hurt you more than it will help.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Gai-jin,

We recently implemented these on the site, and they're intended to be seen only by "guests" and not registered users, at least for now.

I'm guessing that this was shown to you when you hit the page before you logged in. Is this correct? If not, I need to investigate. Let me know.

Also, one way to avoid this would be to save your password for the site in a service like LastPass that will auto-login for you, thus automatically meaning you should never see it.

You could also navigate straight to another page, as it's only on the homepage and FAQ pages at the moment.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Pre-emptive response 

I changed another setting which could have interfered with it being hidden for registered members. You shouldn't see it now.


----------



## Gai-jin (Feb 28, 2000)

Thanks. I am on an iPhone right now, I will check for the ad next time I am on a pc. I do use lastpass and have it set to auto login, so i guess the page could have finished loading before it signed me in, then it would have reloaded right away as it logged in, so I don't think that was it.


----------



## Gai-jin (Feb 28, 2000)

I'm not getting the auto-play video today. Thanks for fixing it!


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

It's extremely bad form to have auto-play ads period. Please, for the sake of your users, consider not having auto-play ads for unregistered users.


----------

